# I need some people to test our products...



## chris mason (Apr 20, 2008)

I am looking for 5 or so people from this site to use 1 or more of our products and provide an honest review of them (and or keep a log of their use).  

A slight twist from the norm, *I would like members here to recommend someone else they think would be an appropriate tester.*

Please reply to this thread with your suggestions.

Chris


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 20, 2008)

Does it matter if we are cutting?


----------



## chris mason (Apr 20, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Does it matter if we are cutting?


 
No, we have products for that purpose as well.

Chris


----------



## thewicked (Apr 21, 2008)

ATLARGE NUTRITION BABY! No joke..if you get a chance to test ANYTHING chris and his company produces, jump all over it! I've yet to try a product they make that I haven't been all about since I started taking it. ESPECIALLY their new RESULTS creatine/hmb product. SOLID performer and producing great results for alot of folks! 

Give NITREAN and ETS a look as well...fantastic tasting protien and the ETS is doing a number on keeping the DOMS away after my ME days in the gym.


----------



## Jman16 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Willing to try your product*

Chris 

I have been trying to find a good creatine.  I don't have anyone to recommend to you, (My friends are lazy and tell me I am to serious with this).  That is why I am looking good and they are not.  Right now I take Lipo 6x to cut and potien.  I am looking to get my muscles bigger, but not put on to much weight.  Let me know if I fit what you are looking for.


----------



## urbanski (Apr 21, 2008)

i am looking to bulk up a bit. would be willing to test.


----------



## gixxer0.6g (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend would be willing to try out some products.  She's looking for more energy boosters pre-workout and i'm looking for something similar to krealkaline creatine.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 21, 2008)

I suggest any member who regularly posts a training journal.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think I will get recommended but If you are still looking for testers, I am currently starting a cut after 2 months of letting myself go (just graduated college so I went on a cruise + vacation= a lot of food and alcohol). I am finally back to the real world and am looking to get myself back on track. I have used a fair amount of different cutting supps (ripped fuel, ec stack, Meltdown, Hydroxy Cut) so I would have something to compare to. Let me know if you still need people.


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 21, 2008)

I will test your cutting product and log it just PM me if you need a tester


----------



## tannywild (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just now getting back into lifting. I'm still in great shape, I have been running and swimming alot, but looking to put on some mass.

I've tested products before, and if you need someone to write up a review with a detailed log, count me in.

Just PM me some information


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 21, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I suggest any member who regularly posts a training journal.



I recommend Lucifuge I think he would make a detailed log and a honest review


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 21, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I recommend Lucifuge I think he would make a detailed log and a honest review



hey, thanks bro.
I'd be happy to run one.


----------



## chris mason (Apr 21, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> hey, thanks bro.
> I'd be happy to run one.


 
Ok, you have been recommended.  Please PM me.

For the rest of you, if I do not get some more recommendations I will start go with those who volunteered in order.


Chris


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd recommend Workingatit43, but he just finished alog and probably wants some down time... but he'd be great.
Let's see, I'll recommend Danzik17 or toomuchgear


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2008)

GOOB and FUFU


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks lucifuge ya my votes would have to go to lucifuge, gaz, danzik. all people who give honest answers and in detail.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2008)

I nominate Katt. She is a very impressive female lifter and keeps a detailed lifting and diet journal.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

oh and nni the mod. always with alot of fair and honest questions and reviews.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2008)

nods to lucifuge and katt for a test run


----------



## goob (Apr 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> GOOB and FUFU


 
Haha, thanks Dan, but count me out.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 22, 2008)

NNI and Workingatit43 consistently have good logs and would make good choices.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

I would love to try a pre-workout energy supp or some fat burners...just give me a PM if I can help!!


----------



## chris mason (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, Katt, Danzik17, toomuchgear, and or nni please PM me.

Chris


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 23, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Ok, Katt, Danzik17, toomuchgear, and or nni please PM me.
> 
> Chris



All excellent choices


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 23, 2008)

I know Iain's fat ass could use some supplements..


----------



## Scoooter (Apr 24, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Ok, Katt, Danzik17, toomuchgear, and or nni please PM me.
> 
> Chris



Hi, I'm new to this forum so I won't get recommended, however I'd like to try your supplements, and would provide a write up when completed.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 26, 2008)

I recommend me, because I am brutally honest.


And Im pretty good looking too.

Word.


----------

